# samba4 with roaming profile



## da1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE amd64 with ZFS and samba4.

I have configured a domain, joined a computer running Windows 7, copied a 4GB ISO to the desktop and loged out. The initial sync was fine.

Problem is, if I log back in and log back out without changing anything, I can see on the server that the profile grows to 8GB and then drop to 4GB. Seems to me that instead of doing a diff between the server data and the local (on the client) data, all the profile is copied to the server and then the data which is identical, is discarded.

Has anyone seen this behavior?

smb4.conf:

```
[global]
    workgroup = TST-DOM
    realm = TST-DOM.TLD.COM
    netbios name = SAMBA4
    server role = active directory domain controller
    idmap_ldb:use rfc2307 = yes
        logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

[netlogon]
    path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol/tst-dom.tld.com/scripts
    read only = No

[sysvol]
    path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol
    read only = No

[Profiles]
     path = /samba/Profiles/
     read only = no
     store dos attributes = Yes
     create mask = 0600
     directory mask = 0700
     profile acls = yes
     csc policy = disable
```


----------



## da1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Wups, I forgot about the "Web and network services" thread. Thanks to the mod that moved it and mea culpa.


----------



## Sebulon (May 3, 2015)

Can't say much about your specific question but I do know that you're supposed to keep as little as possible in the "Profile" as such and use "Folder Redirection" to specify where your home folder is on the network. Having everything stored in the profile makes logging in and out take forever.

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc732275.aspx


----------



## da1 (May 3, 2015)

The samba guys over at the samba mailing list said that this is a design feature. Strangely enough, I do not see this feature when running Windows 2012 Server with roaming profiles.

They too have suggested I use Folder Redirection but I'm curios as to why I do not see this behavior on a Windows server, if this is truly a design feature.


----------

